# Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6



## Brandinlee (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi everyone. I need some help in choosing tyres for a set of after market mag wheels i want to fit...
What size tyre would be suitable to use on a MK3 VR6 Golf(1998 model).
Standard size is 205/50/15. Recommended size in 17 inch is 205/40/17 but i was wondering if i could go as wide as 225/45/17??








Any help on this one would be highly appreciated


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6 (Brandinlee)*

. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Brandinlee* »_Hi everyone. I need some help in choosing tyres for a set of after market mag wheels i want to fit...
What size tyre would be suitable to use on a MK3 VR6 Golf(1998 model).
Standard size is 205/50/15. Recommended size in 17 inch is 205/40/17 but i was wondering if i could go as wide as 225/45/17??








Any help on this one would be highly appreciated 


Yeah dude there's really no limit on tire size. Just get really wide rims and shove some huge tires on it. Then you might rub the tires on your fenders but that depends on how low you are. So at that point you would roll your fenders. How wide are your 17's? And yes you should be able to fit 225/45/17 tires on there.


----------



## Brandinlee (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6 (BlkMk2Jetta)*

Sharp thanks for the info man.
Haven't got a set of 17's yet...Doing some research before i get em..
I also have a Mk2 Jetta like you and i used 195/50/15 tyres as an upgrade to the standard 175/65/14's it came with. It works brilliantly with excellent handling and i didn't even need to roll the fenders.The car is lowered 40 millimetres on a set of KONI Springs and no rubbing problems ever!









Given the above i schemed that going from 205 to 225 on the VR6 should work without any/much work needed.The mag wheels i'm looking at would be a about a 8J or 8.5J Width


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6 (Brandinlee)*

We've had some people have to roll the fender lips with the 215/40-17....


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6 ([email protected])*

For 17's I would agree with doc. The 215/40/17 is pretty much the largest that fits without getting into the 'do work' territory.


----------



## Brandinlee (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maximum Tyre Size On Golf MK3 VR6 (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks very much guys for the advice..I think i'm going to go with a set of 215's


----------

